# I can't cope with this anymore!



## poorlygirl93

I have been suffering with what the doctors say is IBS for about 4-5 years. It was reasonably manageable in the first few years however the last 2 years has been horrendous! Im 19 which is a horrible age to have a problem which affects your social life and also your relationship. The doctors sent me for a colonoscopy which was really painful and embarrassing to say the least!. The results came back all clear. My symptoms I have seem to be getting worse by the week. I have had a lot of people tell me anxiety is an issue but I know its much more than that and can't stress enough that I need answers.

My symptoms...

A really bad flare up consists of

. I get severe cramping and pain that comes in waves like labour contractions and I can't go to the toilet until the pain is at its peak at this point I'm running to the toilet in agony in a cold sweat. I get very bad D which is so painful and im usually crying on the floor in agony!

The symptoms I have constantly are ...

. Severe bloating after meals and a lot of discomfort as I can feel the food every twist and turn it makes through my intestines.

. Gas that balloons my stomach to a point I cant move as it's so painful at this point I can't touch my stomach because it is so tender.

. Feeling sick after eating a large meal and then having to be sick

. Squeaking noises from my stomach

. The occasional C but I know soon after that will follow with a bad week of D

. Tired all the time! to the point I don't want to do anything but sleep all day

. Every morning needing the toilet

. Constantly needing a wee

. When i'm on my monthly the condition gets 100% worse it's like the pain from my uterus mixes with a constant pain in my intestines

and this week I usually can't come out of the house

You can't tell me a few pills will cure this. I have changed my diet but no joy and also try relaxing techniques which still don't work.

I have read a few posts from other people saying that it could be

. A twisted ovary

. Crohn's

, Anaemia

. A twisted intestine

The doctors will not do any tests though I'm beyond breaking point now I can't deal with it any more!

The past 6 months I have lost 3 jobs because of my condition and it's putting a huge strain on my relationship he is really supportive but I feel I am dragging him down being so low all of the time.

The medication I have been on over the past few years are as follows..

Buscopan, Mebeverine, Peppermint oil, Lopermide, Amitriptyline, Omeprazole and all of the antispasmodics you can think of!

Please please help me with this I feel like I am so alone and I really need answers.

Thank you xxx


----------



## djcici

I have had practically identical symptoms since I was 15 (now 22) with every test under the sun. I was so bad that i was throwing up after every meal and have to go toilet several times an hour with gas and D in the day. I discovered the low FODMAP which has changed my life. No more being sick and much less pain. The only annoying part is not being able to eat out easily. But my cramps are still there so doctor has just given me amitriptyline and it most definitely is a TRIP. I cannot function at all - not good given that i work in the legal industry!

My advice would be to try low fodmap diet - mine had an almost immediate positive effect - and see how u go from there x


----------



## shelivin

hi i too have identical symtoms and have done for 4 yrs im 34 female. i know my anxiety and panic attacks make me worse and i take mebreverine and codine plus started taking amitrypyline 2 wks ago it has helped my stomach but feel dizzy and light headed most of the day .unfortunatly there is no pill to cure ibs and although changing your diet might help it usualy only lasts short term .im on the sick from my job as its got so bad i dernt leave my home in fear of an accident .you are not alone and i truly understand .i wish you well and hope it gets better for you !


----------



## northstar15

I have been there. The worst part for me was realizing how little my "specialist" could really help me. After two years I got pretty fed up of being used as pin cushion. I have two recommendations that I can offer that I have just recently gotten from a new Gastrointerologist that I have to drive 3 hours one direction to see. Papaya enzymes. Seems so silly but for me...the pain that's associated when I eat something that my belly disagrees with can be contained by two chewable papaya enzymes. It's an OTC that I prefer to order online because it's hard to find in stores. Don't misunderstand. It's no cure. I still need to find a bathroom and quick. What I'm not doing is trying to fight back the tears from the pain. Not to mention the swelling can go down in a matter of minutes if you take it quickly enough. The other thing I did when I realized how much worse my symptoms got at certain times of the month was get this little thing in my arm called Nexplanon. Although I know this isn't every ones choice I went through two years of misery and anemia and infections because of my hormone issues and the havoc it reaped on my body. I also have PCOS which makes my hormones are difficult to control. But I have been period free for 9 months now and much happier. The implant works for 3 years and when it's expired I'm signing up for another. It's not a cure. None of it is. All I can offer is the knowledge that you are not alone and tell you the story of what has helped me. Keep fighting. At the end of the day...It's still you and this is something you can overcome every day.


----------



## Jemntheholograms

Hi there! Your story sounds almost like mine... I came on here recently searching for answers too... I've been tested for everything under the sun with negative results.

My gastroenterologist is having me try the FODMAP diet. I'm going to be honest with you? It blows. BUT! Three days in? My cramps have subsided... I'm not breaking people's legs trying to get to the bathroom... And I'm not bloating out immediately after meals.

Maybe you should give it a shot for a few days?


----------



## amag

I am a 32 y/o male and have had issues much like that for the last 8 years. Your description of your flare ups sound identical to how I would describe mine. Luckily, I have a gastroenterologist that is willing to work with me and I have a routine down that works *fairly* well for me. Anytime I need to go anywhere important, I take 2 immodiums before I leave. I carry extra immodium and Librax in case of a flare up while I am out. For flare ups I take one Librax and as many immodiums as it takes to break the episode (I have taken in excess of six 2mg tablets before on a couple of really awful flares) For maintenence, I take one Librax every night and here comes the odd one. Twenty minutes before dinner, I drink a packet of Cholestyramine (tastes like Tang with sand mixed in it). This is an old school cholesterol blocking drug that had awful constipation as a side effect for folks without IBS, but many folks with IBS-D found it to be perfect. It has decreased my flare ups by over 50% and it keeps my cholesterol in the normal range to boot . That might be something to run by your doctor as I don't know if it is something that younger folks with normal cholesterol levels can take. But it has worked well for me.


----------



## IBS sufferer?

Doctors should run tests before they make a diagnosis of IBS. Some will just do a blood test and a stool test. If blood counts are normal and if there are no blood or parasites in the stool, you might get a diagnosis of IBS. However, those tests are not completely conclusive. IBS should ONLY be diagnosed when other causes have been ruled out. I had to put up a bit of a fight before my doc did any tests beyond stool, urine, and blood. I think the following are the three tests that IBS sufferers should demand of their doctors if the basic preliminary tests are negative -- upper endoscopy (or an upper GI), colonoscopy, and an abdominal CT scan. I had an abdominal blood clot that exacerbated my IBS symptoms. After my blood clot was treated, I was better than I'd been all of my life. One of my doctors said the blood clot could have been congenital, which would explain a lot.


----------



## andrealee

This diet has helped many, wont hurt to try it out.

http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/home/%C2

Your symptoms have parallels to my old symptoms.

Find a good gastronologist.

I have severe IBS-D for 15 yrs and been on Lotronex for 6 yrs.... my miracle drug.

You can go to the Lotronex website for info ................ https://www.lotronex.com/DefinitionsAndSymptoms.aspx

I dont know what you have but you definitely need a better Dr!


----------

